# Adjusting trim tabs and motor power trim



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have 17' with a 90 4 stroke. When starting from rest I understand have the motor and tabs all the way down. When it gets on plane, should I leave the motor power trim down and adjust trim tabs or trim motor first then tabs? I understand it's situational but is there a general rule of thumb? It seems with trim tabs I shouldn't need to adjust motor trim. Thanks


----------



## Tabman (Nov 22, 2012)

chaps said:


> I have 17' with a 90 4 stroke. When starting from rest I understand have the motor and tabs all the way down. When it gets on plane, should I leave the motor power trim down and adjust trim tabs or trim motor first then tabs? I understand it's situational but is there a general rule of thumb? It seems with trim tabs I shouldn't need to adjust motor trim. Thanks



Take a look at the section about power trim in the how to use Trim Tab article below. Every boat is different, but this should get you started in the right direction.

Tom McGow
Bennett Marine

Getting and Staying Trimmed

All boats assume different fore to aft attitudes at different throttle settings and vary in sensitivity to lateral weight distribution.

A boat’s optimum running attitude is determined by the operator. While some people may define optimum running attitude as the highest possible speed for a given amount of engine RPMs, others desire the best possible fuel economy, yet others may be trimming the boat to get just the right mix of speed and wake (such as for waterskiing.)

Optimum running attitude is when the boat is running to the operator’s satisfaction for the given operating conditions. There are as many optimum running attitudes as there are boats and boat owners

A good way to determine a boats optimum running angle is to run the boat lightly loaded at full speed in calm water. During this test observe the boat’s bow in relation to the horizon. Most boats run at or near their optimum attitude under these conditions. This should give you a feel for the appearance of the wake and bow spray when running at an efficient attitude. Note that not all boats will achieve their optimum running attitude under these conditions. Some boats will benefit from extra lift even when running at their maximum throttle settings. If you feel the boat will benefit from added bow down trim when running at speed start with the trim tabs fully up and deflect the trim tabs in short bursts. Be alert to changes in the boats handling, as you bring the bow down. Observe any changes in RPMs and/or speed. Adjust power trim if applicable.

Indications of Running Untrimmed
When a boat is running untrimmed the bow spray will exit the sides of the boat far aft. The stern wave (wake) is high and curling like a breaker on the beach. The rooster tail is high and close to the stern. The engine is laboring and the ride tends to be less smooth.

Indications of Running Trimmed
The bow spray moves forward and is flung not as far from the boat. The wake diminishes in height, as the rooster tail flattens out and moves away from the boat. The engine is operating under less load as evidenced by the tachometer and speed as well as sounding “less strained”.

One Step at a Time
The key to obtaining optimal results from trim tabs is to operate them in short “bursts” and let the boat react before making another adjustment. The amount of time between corrections is influenced by the size of the trim tabs and the boat’s speed. This will help avoid overtrimming or ending up with one tab too far down when correcting lateral trim. You will quickly become acquainted with a boat’s particular traits.

Take Off
Properly sized trim tabs can significantly reduce the time needed to get up on plane. They also allow a boat to keep its bow down and stay on plane at lower speeds.
As the throttle is advanced the stern of the boat begins to squat, lifting the bow. As the boat accelerates, push the bow down position of the helm control in short bursts. The boat reacts by the stern lifting, the bow coming down, speed increasing, and reduced engine laboring. If you over do it and deflect the tabs too far the boat will end up overtrimmed. When over trimmed, the steering becomes “over sensitive” and wants to pull off course to port or starboard. If this occurs, operate the control “bow up" until the desired attitude is established.

Getting the Most from Power Trim
Adjust the trim tabs to achieve the desired running attitude. Then use the power trim to position the propeller thrust parallel to the water flow. If necessary, re-adjust the trim tabs to fine tune the attitude. By observing the boat’s speed and engine RPMs the best combination of trim tabs and power trim will be apparent. Trim tab angle indicators and a power trim angle indicator are particularly useful in duplicating effective settings.

Trimming to Sea Conditions
When running into a head sea you want to trim the bow down so the sharp forward sections of the boat do their work cleaving the waves. This provides the most comfortable ride and minimizes stress on the boat (and passengers). In a following sea the tabs should be fully retracted for maximum steering response.

Correction of a List
The normal control setup for trim tabs operates in relation to the desired changes in trim and not the actual movement of the tabs. Therefore, do not think about what the tabs are doing, but rather on the control and what you want the boat to do. As above, make the corrections in bursts and allow the boat to settle to the new settings. You may find it easier to correct the boat’s fore and aft attitude before you correct the side to side trim.

Correction of Porpoising
Operate the tabs in very short bursts of about half a second. Continue until porpoising subsides. The objective is to have only a very slight amount of tab deflection, just the amount needed to cure the up and down motion of the bow.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's best to have the tabs up and the motor trimmed down. Trim the motor up to the yo the best running speed. Use the trim tabs only when needed to correct a list or corrections for wave directions. You will find that using no trim tabs at all is usually the best if the boat is running smoothly and level.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

My pursuit is very sensitive to tab movement. First time out in 4-5 ft seas I experienced over trimming and nearly rolled the boat, bad captain! 
I agree with OM, engines down, tabs up. I only use tabs to correct weight distribution as my crew tends to move around a lot! I try not to over think while running, I have eyes out, one hand on the wheel and the other near the throttles and tab switches.

Be safe and enjoy your boat!


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

I use my tabs to keep my bow down either while planing with a heavy load near the stern or keep it down in a small chop to make for a smoother ride. I use my tabs almost every day in one way or another.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

If you have a fuel flow meter, it may be worth your time to play a lil with trimming motor up til a slight porpoise occurs w/ hull attitude, then, "bow down" w/ tabs to eliminate the porpoise characteristics and monitor your fuel flow meter while doing so, you just may observed your mileage improve.

I've increased fuel mileage from 2.3 mpg up to 3 mpg following the above method. Like said, every boat is different, thought I'd throw my .02.

Be safe and enjoy your time on the water!

Jimmy


----------

